# HEX-CAN vs. HEX-V2



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

I own a KII-USB cable and am looking to upgrade because of a purchase of a 2016 Passat. I've read about the different models but am unclear about one specific comparison.

I'm debating whether to purchase a used HEX-CAN and sell my KII-USB or upgrade through Ross Tech to the V2. I'm aware of the upgrade pricing, but am not too excited about the 10-VIN limit on the HEX-V2 and the unlimited version is too expensive for me.

Is there anything that the HEX-V2 will do that the HEX-CAN will not? If not, is there any compelling reason I'd be wiser to buy the V2 instead of the HEX-CAN?

Thanks to all for any good input.


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

For what it’s worth........ I had a HexCan when I had my mkv but sold both (car and cable). A few years later I picked up a used MicroCAN for like $150 shipped I think. So far I haven’t been restricted with anything other than the “Clear All DTCs” when performing an auto scan on my ‘15 Golf Gti.










I was able to still clear them individually (nbd for me to be honest). 

I also noticed this from my scan “[New Feature! Extended UDS fault detail is only supported by current gen. Interface.]”










Maybe it would be different if I had the HexCan though? So far I’m happy with the MicroCan though. 



-Martin


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

rsvw said:


> I own a KII-USB cable and am looking to upgrade because of a purchase of a 2016 Passat. I've read about the different models but am unclear about one specific comparison.
> 
> I'm debating whether to purchase a used HEX-CAN and sell my KII-USB or upgrade through Ross Tech to the V2. I'm aware of the upgrade pricing, but am not too excited about the 10-VIN limit on the HEX-V2 and the unlimited version is too expensive for me.
> 
> ...


So you have ten or more cars in your fleet?


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

No, I don't have 10 or more cars in my fleet. Does that change what the HEX-V2 can do that the HEX-CAN cannot or why I'd prefer the HEX-V2?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

For your 2016 Passat the Hex Can will still work, the newer Scan tools from RT will be faster.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you on the comment about it being slower. That's the sort of input I am seeing.

I can live with slower speed. I'm looking to the future, though, as the 2016 Passat may not be the last VW for which I'd use the Vag-Com. Is there any reason to believe that the V2 will be able to access anything that the HEX-CAN can't or won't in the future? That's a much bigger issue for me.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Hex-V2 and Hex-Net is the future both work on VAG from 1995-->

The HEX-CAN will work from 1995 up to about 2015-2017 depending on the model car its used on.

I will be trading in my HEX-CAN at some point to a V2 or NET because I want a scan tool that covers all VAG models at present and into the future.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Quick question guys. I just sold my HEX+CAN and ordered a V2. On my 2018 Tiguan, the HEX+CAN wasn't able to read the Cent Electronics module. I forget what the specific statement was, but, it couldn't open it. Will the V2 be able to do that? Could the HEX+CAN not open one of these newer modules?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

V2 covers VAG models 1995 to current, you will be fine.


----------



## rsvw (Mar 8, 2011)

GTI's said:


> Hex-V2 and Hex-Net is the future both work on VAG from 1995-->
> 
> The HEX-CAN will work from 1995 up to about 2015-2017 depending on the model car its used on.
> 
> I will be trading in my HEX-CAN at some point to a V2 or NET because I want a scan tool that covers all VAG models at present and into the future.


That's the sort of info for which I'm looking. Are you saying that the HEX-CAN won't work for cars newer than 2017 and the V2 will? That would be a deciding factor between the two.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Just trade in your old KII-USB for a current HEX-V2 (10VIN) for $149 https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/RetHEX that is probably less than what you would pay for a discontinued Hex-can interface.


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

rsvw said:


> That's the sort of info for which I'm looking. Are you saying that the HEX-CAN won't work for cars newer than 2017 and the V2 will? That would be a deciding factor between the two.


In model year 2016, VAG began changing communications among and in modules. There were modules in 2016 North American cars that we did not know were present. We learned some of these were introduced in Europe in 2015. It was obvious some new stuff was needed. Fortunately, as we already knew we were running out of expansion space in the HEX+CAN, we had started a development project to get new interfaces. The HEX-NET, introduced in a small way in 2014, was the first and the HEX-V2 based on the HEX-NET was released in Jan 2017. 

These tools are going to be the future - the basis for any future tools. There are more changes being talked about... a new protocol. We are already developing tools for it should it go to market. 

Ross-Tech has to react to what VAG does. We do not set the pace. For now, we are confident that the HEX-V2 and HEX-NET will speak to all modules in the 2016 and newer cars. 

We expect no change for 2020. We can't say what 2021 will bring. Technology keeps changing at a very rapid pace. We don't think any device we make today will ever again have a 12 year run like the HEX+CAN had. Think about your phones and such. Could you possibly see your phone going 12 years? Shoot, 2 years makes a phone old! So, RT always provides a path for upgrades. Yeah - they cost. Know that we do our best to keep those costs reasonable. 

You, our enthusiast friends, will always be at the forefront of what we do. We will try to keep affordable tools in your hands to allow the DIY community to work on their rides. That has been our mission from the day we were founded in 2000. We have never taken our eye off. We always talk about our enthusiast friends before we talk about the professionals.


----------

